
No More Records - mblakele
http://journal.davidbyrne.com/2013/12/120313-no-more-records.html
======
mblakele
Anyone who has studied the history of the music industry is familiar with the
strike and how it disrupted the industry. But David Byrne's interpretation is
worth reading.

